# 07 Max Cruise Switch (W/Bluetooth)



## rjr2142 (Mar 21, 2005)

Blinking Set Light on Cruise. Code set is P1564. All searches for priors on 07 not found, unusual for this year it seems. Before I spend the dough for a new switch, thinking about trying some of that DeOxit contact cleaner everyone raves about. Can someone give me the process of removing the matte finish bezel covering the switch. If not possible, the process for remove and replace the switch? Thanks in advance.


----------

